# What Guns Do You Use For House/PD Weapons?



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I am posting this here because we do not have a general handgun area and this section gets the most play. I will start; most know I have a lot of choices at hand. What do I use for house/PD Weapons? I use a Glock 27 and Glock 19 in the house; I use a Bersa Thunder 45 for car/carry. Again, why? They are reliable and work for me. Regards, Richard 

Bersa Thunder 45:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glock 34 for my nightstand gun - have a Glocklight attached.

My P99 compact is what I carry everyday.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Around the house: Beretta 92 w/ suppressor, 4" Colt Trooper, S&W Model 66.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

House weapon is Glock G20 10mm with light and 20 rd. mag.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glock 26 loaded with Golden Saber +P is current primary, backed by KelTec P3AT with Gold Dot. Next to the bed is an 18" Mossberg 500A stoked with #4 buck.

I've been flirting with a Kahr K9 Elite 98, but haven't made a committment yet.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ya' know, as much as I love handguns.........I think the best home defense gun has got to be a short barrel shotgun (18 or 20 in.) with a heavy load. I prefer an auto over a pump. Just my .02.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'll agree with Charlie on the HD gun......

My primary carry weapon is a HK USPc .45. The same serves as my 'night stand' gun. There is a 870 and a S&W 6904 stashed in stragtegic locations though.......(no kids around)


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have my Tac with a M3X light. +p Hollowpoint .45 baby!


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I do not like a shotty for home defense for one reason. If I answer the door and it is a police officer I do not want him/her to see a shotgun in my hand. A handgun I can hide behind my back. Regards, Richard


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I am with Richard but for more reasons. I never have subscribed to the theory that a shotgun is the best HD weapon. It may just be me but it seems a shotgun can be more likely taken away or pushed away in an up close encounter with a BG and my house has a lot of blind corners. A handgun is easier to maneuver and hide. I keep a defense shotgun with tac-light under the bed but I rely on my Baby Eagle with a Led-Wave Z5 light, and it is my current carry gun as well.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Colt Double Eagle 45 acp backed up by 12 ga.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Kimber 3" for CCW
Colt combat commander in a bed holster and my new ar-15 w/30 rd mag loaded(mag not chamber) within easy reach(no kids at home anymore).
Anyone breaks in, they leave with major lead poisoning..:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Richard said:


> I do not like a shotty for home defense for one reason. I f I answer the door and it is a police officer I do not want him/her to see a shotgun in my hand. A handgun I can hide behind my back. Regards, Richard


Invest in a peep hole :mrgreen:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> Invest in a peep hole :mrgreen:


Who needs to invest? Just shoot a hole through the door and voila! :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

S&W 1911's, S&W 40ve, and Mossberg 20ga Pump. 20ga allways ready. Wifes night stand 1911 nightly. I change around with the others once in awhile.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The generally-accepted plan in "tactical" circles is to use a shotgun for fixed point defense, where you're behind cover (or at least concealment) and waiting for the intruder. The handgun is used when moving around the house for whatever reason.

In the hands of a trained person, a long gun really isn't difficult to retain. But it is still a two-handed weapon, and is more difficult to manipulate when opening doors, flipping light switches, calling police, carrying kids, etc.

Best plan is to have both.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Once I get my CCH, I'll switch between my XD-9SC and my soon-to-be-aquired Sig P239. At home, well...my XD on my nightstand with a flashlight works for now. I have my Beretta and 1911 within reach for the Missus. :smt071 

I'd like to have a shotty someday, but we're in an apartment complex now, so it doesn't seem like I'd need it as much now compared to when I own a home someday. (Famous last words?!?! Lol!  ) Plus, what would I do with a shotgun anyway? I don't hunt or shoot clays, so it'd gather dust! :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> Best plan is to have both.


Amen!!! BE PREPARED


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

If something goes bump in the night, the Mrs gets the 12 gauge and stays in the bedroom while I check it out with the .45 in hand. A .357 mag is hidden nearby just in case.

And yes, she can handle the shotty quite well. Better trap shooter that I am by far. So much so that I quit taking her along.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Blastard said:


> If something goes bump in the night, the Mrs gets the 12 gauge and stays in the bedroom while I check it out with the .45 in hand. A .357 mag is hidden nearby just in case.
> 
> And yes, she can handle the shotty quite well. Better trap shooter that I am by far. So much so that I quit taking her along.


Your wife, too?!?! Mine embarrassed me enough with her 870 that I told her she had to quit shotgunning and take up riflery! And gimme back my shotgun!

Your plan sounds great. It's good that you've given it some thought. I think a lot of people try to "wing it," or assume that simply being armed is good enough.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

My 24/7 Weapon is a Ruger KP97DC.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My everyday carry is my Sig, I carry it at work and in the car, sometimes concealed. My home defense gun is my S&W 686. Easier to be seen in the dark by people who shouldn't be in my house (and hopefully this means they will see it and leave before I have to shoot) but too large to conceal carry correctly.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

357 Ruger Sp101 to the right, Kimber 45 to the left and if you get past those my wife has the double barrel 12 gauge pointed in your general direction. 


W


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Who needs to invest? Just shoot a hole through the door and voila! :mrgreen:


Now Now!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Easy, Ithaca M37 loaded with whatever 00 Buckshot(typically Remington Express or Remington Magnum Express) I have on hand at the time. My trusty S&W M29 relegated to its appropriate sidearm or backup role.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

the sig says it all


----------



## Davidq762 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Depends upon which room of the house I'm in.....*

12ga. w/BS,Slug, BS, Slug....

or

.40 SW Baby Eagle

or

AK in .223 or 7.62

or FAL

or most often the FN 5.7

THEN IN THE NEXT ROOM......


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Glock 23 and an eight pound Yorkshire Terrier. \"doggy: He gets the ankles, I get the chest.	:smt071


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

The gun I carry concealed also is my House/PD Weapon.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

My HD pistol is Springfield Ultra Compact 45. Of cours there are a couple of 12 guage's & usually my XD45 Tactical is loaded & ready to go!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

> What Guns Do You Use For House/PD Weapons?


House, 12ga pump

Carry, 1911


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

My GI45 is it so far, but I have 6 trained attack Parrots for backup


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Kruz said:


> My GI45 is it so far, but I have 6 trained attack Parrots for backup


Attack parrots! Good grief man! They'll ruin any intruders hearing!


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

they will keep'em busy while I reload... :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Kruz said:


> they will keep'em busy while I reload... :mrgreen:


Very nice looking Cockatoo! (eww, that almost sounds dirty)

One of my brothers recently had his cockatiel die. It was a very cool bird with quit the vocabulary. It use to chase their cat while saying, "Here kitty, kitty, kitty." Funny has heck to see.


----------



## JHG (Jul 4, 2006)

the same weapons i carry everyday ... 45acp 1911a1 and a keltec 32acp


----------



## Chieftain (Jun 10, 2006)

Mossy 590 with 8 in the tube, and a Warrior with SureFire X200A, on the night stand.

Fred


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

There are quite a few homes where the scumbag would have a bad day.:mrgreen: :smt067


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Revolver said:


> There are quite a few homes where the scumbag would have a bad day.:mrgreen: :smt067


Heh, just let 'em have at my wife while I am on TDY here in Yuma - she'll meet 'em with an M4 backed by a Glock 17. Poor bastards!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## TopDog (Sep 2, 2006)

Like allot of people I prefer a shotgun. The shotgun is my primary SD weapon in the house. My back up is my daily carry weapon which is a Glock 22. Stashed and locked but with quick entry I also stash other handguns in case I cant get to the primary. Am I paranoid? I like to think of it as prepared. I live in a high crime area with two attempted break ins at my house and many break ins around the neighborhood.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

It all depends on the situation. So my answer is "All of them".... or, "Any of them"...


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

My 8045F with Silver Tips when I'm around the homestead. Either my 84FS or my BDA .380 with Hydra Shocks when I'm out in the street.


----------



## ouija (Sep 7, 2006)

agreed also. XD .40 with Federal JHP w/tac light/laser(insight). Sub compact, easy to conceal if needed and enough power to take care of the situation. my wife also goes straight to the 12 G Mossberg with a shot/slug/shot type ammo. its a pistol grip but my wife can control it without too much trouble, only after about 20 rds. if we have to fire that many we have much bigger problems! I like to rack the 12 up, lets em know what their about to deal with(ussually go the other way). also the laser light will have them reassesing thier decision.


----------



## ktk2573 (Sep 14, 2006)

For home defense I use an HK USP40 (full size). For hot weather in the summer I carry a Kel-Tec P32 with a belt clip. Fall and spring with a sweatshirt a Glock 27. Winter with a jacket a HK USP40 compact. Winchester silvertip ammo all around.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

*nite stand pistol*

Usually my Glock 22 with 357 Sig barrel and nite sights. Sometimes my Ruger GP100 357, and at times my Ruger P90 or P345 ............


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Now that I finally have a decent holster for it, I carry this:










In a surplus British SAS pancake holster.










Walther P5.

It also sits under my pillow at night.


----------



## 9x19 (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, my primary house gun is my Glock 34 with factory +2 magazines and and Insight M3.

For long guns, I keep a Ruger 10/22, a Benelli Super Nova (pistol grip and ghost ring sights), and a Bushmaster M4A3 (semi, of course)close to hand.


----------

